# WebSite Tonight



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

Has anyone ever used this to create a web site? I would like to create a personal website but have no html experience and very little time to learn a new program.

A guy at work suggested this program/product for beginners in web site development.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

congrats on wanting to build your own site.

if i was just starting and lost. i would not go with website tonight. that is a pay service.

why not try one of the free ones to see if you like it. some of them are just as good as the ones you pay money for.

here is one. i am sure people here will have other ideas.

http://www.bravenet.com/


----------



## Hierophant (Feb 25, 2005)

mzpro5 said:


> Has anyone ever used this to create a web site? I would like to create a personal website but have no html experience and very little time to learn a new program.
> 
> A guy at work suggested this program/product for beginners in web site development.


Yes, its not to bad, its intuitive,theres reasonable variety in templates,a beginner can get along with this program.You can only use IE 5.5 up and UNFORTUNATELY you will probably have to switch off your firewall[scary]
ps Don't FORGET TO SWITCH ON ZONE ALARM or whatever FIREWALL your using after your web buiding session! :up: you get what you pay for , a basic website tonight site costs peanuts.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Let me give you a list of my tutorials and a place to take classes for free:
Tutorials for html:

http://www.w3schools.com/

http://webmonkey.wired.com/webmonkey/

http://www.geocities.com/davelanthorn/davepage.html

http://www.htmlgoodies.com/

http://www.lettice.net/tutorial/

http://www.webdevelopersnotes.com/t...html/index.php3

http://developers.evrsoft.com/

http://www.earthweb.com/

http://archive.ncsa.uiuc.edu/Genera...HTMLPrimer.html

http://www03.pogo.com/index.jsp?sls=2

http://www.pongo.com/

http://www.virtuallyignorant.com/webtutor.htm

http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs

http://lissaexplains.com/

http://www.456bereastreet.com/

Specific Tutorials:

http://manda.com/frames/ (this is a frames tutorial)

http://www.fontfinder.ws/ (finds fonts)

http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/200410/bring_on_the_tables/ (tables tutorial)

http://www.tutorials4you.com/ Photoshop Tutorials

http://javascriptsearch.com/ (Java script)

http://www.java-scripts.net/

http://javascriptkit.com/

http://www.a1javascripts.com/

http://webdeveloper.earthweb.com/webjs/

http://www.flamingtext.com/

http://www.hotscripts.com/ (for almost any code)

http://www.asp.net/Default.aspx?tabindex=0&tabid=1

This is a very good site for almost anything about web
and web devlopement, including the free classes:

http://webdesign.about.com/library/...ng/bl_begin.htm

Color sites:

http://www.bagism.com/colormaker/

http://www.colormix.com/

http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/php/misc/colours.php

http://webdesign.about.com/cs/color...bhexwindows.htm

http://www.yvg.com/twrs/RGBConverter.html

http://www.geocities.com/t_geetha2000/colors.html

http://webmonkey.wired.com/webmonke...ce/color_codes/

Two EXCELLENT programs to download for color are Pixie
and colorbox:

Pixie: http://www.nattyware.com/?m31

Colorbox: www.kobayashi.com

That should get you started and any questions you have just let me know, I know I'll be more than glad to help. Liz


----------



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone.
Especially southernlady for all the neat learning sites. I won't be going the WebSite Tonight route. Turned off by the IE 5.5 'n up and turning off the firewall thing. Decided to take some time, learn some html and eventually go to a "regualr" hosting service and do things the right way. Hell at 53 guess I can still learn a few new tricks.
Thanks again to everyone for the input.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

> Hell at 53 guess I can still learn a few new tricks


I'm almost 51 and have only been at this a few years myself...didn't even get online til 1995 for the first time, so if I can do this, you can to!

I do use geocities for my personal pages...I don't mind the ads they put up compared to some of the others and they allow me to hand code or do copy and paste, LOL, if I find code I like and am using someone's graphics with credit. http://www.geocities.com/southernlady5464/index.html Liz


----------

